

Time To Hang Up My Hat - Peroni
http://voltsteve.blogspot.com/2012/02/time-to-hang-up-my-hat.html

======
chrisbennet
Best of luck and plase keep coming back!

~~~
Peroni
Thanks Chris. I'm not going anywhere I promise!

------
raarky
Awesome news :D

Best of luck for the new role and thanks for your posts. They provided a great
insight into a world we techies are so close to but never really see

------
famoreira
Good luck Steve. On the few interactions we had you were very helpful and gave
very good advice that I certainly appreciated.

------
ThomPete
Good luck and let me know if you solve the timesheet paradox

------
angelortega
Who is this guy? Why should we worry about him hanging his hat?

~~~
Peroni
I'm that guy. A bit of background info:
[http://voltsteve.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-experiences-as-
recr...](http://voltsteve.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-experiences-as-recruiter-on-
hacker.html)

tl;dr: I'm a former Tech Recruiter who contributes a lot on HN and had a lot
of help and feedback from the community. Nothing major. Not quite on the same
scale as Jeff Atwood quitting his job.

~~~
angelortega
Oh, great. Pleased to meet you. Sorry if I sounded harsh, didn't mean to. HN
is too terse to know a little background about news or people without
resorting to following the link itself.

------
hr
I for one will not miss the blatant pandering you espoused here, but wish you
luck nonetheless. Hopefully your future contribution 'justifies' your
remuneration in your next assignment.

Cheers

~~~
Peroni
_blatant pandering_

Wow. Really? If you received as much benefit from this community as what I do,
you'd pander too.

~~~
mst
Having been watching your interactions on here evolve, I read your comments as
a heartfelt thank you rather than as pandering. Apply the usual principle that
those who disagree are significantly more likely to post than those that agree
and draw your own conclusions.

